# What belt sander to buy



## Richrd (Oct 15, 2019)

I need a 2x42 sander for bits but can't seem to find a Craftsman like Mike recommends.

Any suggestions on what the next choice should be?
Thanks
Rich


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 15, 2019)

*What belt sander to buy MAKE!*


----------



## darkzero (Oct 15, 2019)

If you can, make/build a 2x72 grinder. You can find plans online & have the pieces water jet or laser cut. If that's not an option you can also find kits to build your own, add your own motor, vfd, contact wheels, etc.

The style 2x42 sander that you speak of is no longer offered by Craftsman but is still sold by Palmgren & Dayton (Grainger/Zoro), as well as some other brands that you can find on Amazon.

I wish I could have a 2x72 but I don't have the space for one nor did I want to spend that much money. Maybe one day. I ended up buying a Jet 2x42. It's not the same style as you are looking for & costs more but I'm very happy with mine after I made a new platen for it. I don't use it for grinding bits though, just general purpose. I got it from Zoro during a 25% sale so I was happy with the price I paid.


----------



## mikey (Oct 16, 2019)

The current crop of 1/3HP belt sanders sold by Palmgren and others is pretty anemic BUT they will grind tool bits if you use ceramic belts. I've confirmed this ability myself since I own one of them. These are the same design as the older 1/2HP, 2X42 I have so I know they can be modified to work well for tool grinding.

I think that if I was looking for a belt sander today, I would opt to build or buy a 2X72. They are vastly more capable and if you are good at fabrication and/or scrounging, the cost can be pretty reasonable. The two key things to include would be a glass platen liner and a decent tool rest.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## mickri (Oct 16, 2019)

X2 on what Mikey said.  I think the the most important thing is a good solid platen.  I have an older 1x42 delta that I found in a thrift store which I have been happy with.  It has an arm that you can place against the back of the platen for more support.  I use a combo square to set the angle of the table and also for the angles to grind the tool bits.  I am using 80 grit belts because that was all I could find close to me.  When these wear out I will get better quality belts.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 16, 2019)

You can do a lot with little:  even an enemic belt sander can help with finishing and deburrring.  I've had a cheap 6X48 3/4 HP belt sander for 35 years now...  I've found that my dad's old 1X30 1/4 HP belt sander can do almost as much, but a little more slowly...  Finally looking to upgrade them , but not out of actual necessity, but for convenience:  belt changes are tedious on this 6X48 old machine.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 16, 2019)

If you can weld, the 2x72s are easy to build...


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 16, 2019)

Plus 1 on the home built 2 x 72. It's one of the most used tools in my shop. I now seldom use my 1 inchers and got rid of other sanders. Even my bench grinder gets less use.
Randy


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 16, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> If you can weld, the 2x72s are easy to build...
> 
> View attachment 303980



There is a guy in my welding class making a 2x72 belt grinder as his project. I'm going to be watching that project so I know if I want to follow the plans he has. 

I'm leaning more towards 2x42 due to space, but will wait and see just how big his 2x72 is. Possibly smaller than I'm imagining. I wouldn't imagine it would be that hard to adjust a 2x72 design to 2x42.


----------



## Bamban (Oct 17, 2019)

I found a 1x42 Kalamazoo on CL for 60? bucks (under 70 for sure), only thing it did not have a belt when sold as it was. Micky provided me the link which ceramic belts to buy and I did. It is my first belt sander, so far I am pretty happy with what that compact like guy can do with the proper belts.


----------



## PHPaul (Oct 17, 2019)

I built the same one ttabbal has.  Wheel set off Ebay, motor out of a treadmill.  Plenty accurate enough for me, altho it COULD use a bit more power.  I think the 2.5 rated horsepower on the treadmill motor is a bit...optimistic.  Amazon has belt assortments.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 17, 2019)

I was planning on building one but with all I have to do it wouldn't get done. I needed one now.
I bought the Kalamazoo 2x48 with the 3/4 Baldor motor.
It's not as versatile as some of those shown but it is very handy in the shop!


----------



## mcdanlj (Oct 17, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> If you can weld, the 2x72s are easy to build...



I _can_ weld but am still thinking about maybe this:









						Bolt Together 2 X 72 Belt Grinder
					

Bolt Together 2 X 72 Belt Grinder: I have been wanting a 2 x 72 belt grinder ever since I started making knives on my wimpy 4 x 36 belt sander. After looking around at some designs I figured I could probably make one myself. I had access to our scrap bin at work that often had square…




					www.instructables.com


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2019)

it looks pretty good.


----------



## mcdanlj (Oct 20, 2019)

@Mike6158 since you mentioned elsewhere needing to get a belt grinder, here's a recent thread on the topic.


----------



## Mike6158 (Oct 20, 2019)

mcdanlj said:


> @Mike6158 since you mentioned elsewhere needing to get a belt grinder, here's a recent thread on the topic.



Thanks a ton for this. I appreciate it!


----------



## mcdanlj (Jan 3, 2020)

I recently ran across another design:








						My 2x48" Belt Grinder - its a beast! — The Practical Engineer
					

A belt grinder is a tool that I wanted to have for a long time. Now I finally got to it and started designing and making my own!




					thepracticalengineer.com
				




He uses solid aluminum bar instead of hollow steel tube for the arms, and makes a sandwich with flat bar stock instead of filing the seam weld out to nest steel tubes. Other than that it's pretty conventional.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jan 31, 2020)

I have a 1x42 Rockwell but I do the majority of my tool grinding on an 8" grinder that you can buy at many places for $150.  I see no real advantage to a belt grinder for doing tool bits, with good grinding wheels kept dressed you can do any tool bit you need.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a couple of 1" sanders that I used all the time. My serious belt grinder is a 2" I threw together around a treadmill motor. Phase 1 takes 48" belts. I later added Phase 2 - it now takes both 48" and 72" belts. Very quick to change belts. And yes, a solid platen - 3/8" thick.


----------



## PT Doc (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a Kalamazoo 6x48 with 3hp Baldor. Can up for sale on Craigslist and I jumped on it for $300.

I have. KMG 2x72 and like that as well.


----------

